# Computer hangs on Windows Logo, help!



## hooj (May 27, 2012)

As title when loading my computer it freezes on the windows logo. I am using Windows XP SP2 OR maybe SP3, can't remember.

Now i can't get into Safe Mode because that hangs on BMLoad.sys.


----------



## Frizz (May 27, 2012)

hooj said:


> I am using Windows XP .



That's the problem. 


Jokes aside try unplugging all peripherals and reboot.


----------



## hooj (May 27, 2012)

random said:


> That's the problem.
> 
> 
> Jokes aside try unplugging all peripherals and reboot.



Unplugging all the peripherals didn't work.


----------



## Frizz (May 27, 2012)

Windows repair?


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 27, 2012)

Might try to do a repair installation with the XP disk?


----------



## Dent1 (May 27, 2012)

hooj said:


> As title when loading my computer it freezes on the windows logo. I am using Windows XP SP2 OR maybe SP3, can't remember.
> 
> Now i can't get into Safe Mode because that hangs on BMLoad.sys.



*"First and last Custom build cus it was just too tedious"*

In what way?


Hold down F5 as the computer boots to enter safemode. If that doesnt work hold down F8 and as the computer boots and manually select safemode.

If you manage to enter safemode go to Start > Run > MSCONFIG > Startup and untick everything. Then restart your computer.


----------



## hooj (May 27, 2012)

I don't seem to have a windows repair disk.


----------



## hooj (May 27, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> *"First and last Custom build cus it was just too tedious"*
> 
> In what way?
> 
> ...



When i first stuck my mobo in my case i forgot to put the spacers underneath. Had to take it all out again, took me ages.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 27, 2012)

According to google it's malware. Reinstalling your machine wouldn't be a bad idea. Since it's not required for your PC to function you could boot from whatever disk you have and delete the file. Instead of crashing your system it might just fail to load.


----------



## hooj (May 27, 2012)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> According to google it's malware. Reinstalling your machine wouldn't be a bad idea. Since it's not required for your PC to function you could boot from whatever disk you have and delete the file. Instead of crashing your system it might just fail to load.



Thanks i hope that works.


----------



## hooj (May 27, 2012)

Well i managed to get past the Windows Logo and an automatic check disk started so i'm just waiting that out. Cheers for the help.


----------



## Jetster (May 27, 2012)

Get Window 7 64 bit


----------



## Dent1 (May 27, 2012)

hooj said:


> When i first stuck my mobo in my case i forgot to put the spacers underneath. Had to take it all out again, took me ages.



I did the same thing on my first build over a decade ago. 

When you become experienced it becomes second nature and you don't make those silly mistakes anymore.



Jetster said:


> Get Window 7 64 bit



I agree. 

With Windows Vista and Windows 7, you don't have to deal with Windows corrupting. It's almost self fixes itself.  To the OP, there is no point having the latest and greatest i5 processor if you are still have 1 foot in the last century with XP.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 27, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> I agree.
> 
> With Windows Vista and Windows 7, you don't have to deal with Windows corrupting. It's almost self fixes itself.  To the OP, there is no point having the latest and greatest i5 processor if you are still have 1 foot in the last century with XP.



I disagree, Windows vista and 7 get corrupted just as easily. They removed repair install though so it's a bitch to fix when it happens. sfc often doesn't cut it.


----------



## Dent1 (May 27, 2012)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I disagree, Windows vista and 7 get corrupted just as easily. They removed repair install though so it's a bitch to fix when it happens. sfc often doesn't cut it.



Admittedly, ive had windows 7 corrupt a few times. Fixing it took less than 10mins. It was always a matter of running start up recovery. 

Just for the fact that developers are washing their hands with driver support, and general software support is enough of a reason to drop XP. IMO the interface looks uninspiring and the OS feels so slow nomatter how much RAM you drop in.


----------



## hooj (May 27, 2012)

OK, i tried repairing using the Windows Disk and i still hang at the windows logo screen...good news is that i can get back in on safe mode. Might be a good time to back up all the stuff i need and reinstall. Although i don't want to have to do that.


----------



## mrsdnf (May 27, 2012)

Can you do a system restore to a earlier date from safe mode to see if this resolves your problem? Before you do anything though backup what you do not want to lose.


----------



## hooj (May 27, 2012)

mrsdnf said:


> Can you do a system restore to a earlier date from safe mode to see if this resolves your problem? Before you do anything though backup what you do not want to lose.



Tried that and it still doesn't work. Could it be something to do with my VGA card, cable and Monitor?


----------



## Dent1 (May 27, 2012)

hooj said:


> OK, i tried repairing using the Windows Disk and i still hang at the windows logo screen...good news is that i can get back in on safe mode. Might be a good time to back up all the stuff i need and reinstall. Although i don't want to have to do that.



Excellent. 

Back up all crucial fails and then do as I sugguested in safemode . Run > MSGCONFIG > Startup > UNTICK ALL.

Also try Start > Control Panel > Performance and Maintenance > Administrative tools and disable any applications that look suspicious or are not part of Windows default.

If there is an application or virus that is stopping your PC from booting this should deactivate it. Run run Spybot and your Anti-virus software in safemode, then again once you are able to boot back into normal windows.

In the meantime really look into Windows 7.


----------



## hooj (May 27, 2012)

I was having monitor troubles yesterday when my monitor kept going into power saving mode and now it freezes on the logo screen. I'll try reseating my gpu or something...


----------



## Dent1 (May 27, 2012)

hooj said:


> I was having monitor troubles yesterday when my monitor kept going into power saving mode and now it freezes on the logo screen. I'll try reseating my gpu or something...



Issue might be video card driver related. Whilst in safe mode uninstall everything Nvidia related. Then see if it boots into normal windows.


----------



## hooj (May 27, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> Issue might be video card driver related. Whilst in safe mode uninstall everything Nvidia related. Then see if it boots into normal windows.



Tried to uninstall the nvidia driver etc and as the uninstaller came up, my computer crashed.

Update: My computer has randomly started working again...what on Earth is happening? After another Restart btw...


----------



## hooj (May 27, 2012)

So far so good it's still working. I have no idea how touch wood and thanks again.


----------



## Jetster (May 27, 2012)

Vista has too many updates. I never had an issue with 7, never


----------



## Dent1 (May 27, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Vista has too many updates. I never had an issue with 7, never



Depends when you get the distribution. A lot of the time an operating system will be patched up to a certain level already, thus minimising the need for as many additional updates.

For example, if you bought Vista at launch, you will have many updates + service packs.

If you bought Vista now. It will be already service packed and updated to the latest version.


----------



## potanda (May 27, 2012)

Run memtest86+ http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## hooj (May 28, 2012)

Hello, i am having trouble yet again. This time i removed my nvidia drivers and it boots past the windows logo everytime so i guess it's a driver problem. Everytime i reinstall new drivers i can't get past the windows logo, any help? I've also tried driver sweeper to no avail.


----------



## hooj (May 28, 2012)

So i can boot into normal mode with no nvidia drivers and i can boot using the integrated Intel GPU on my mobo but just not with updated nvidia drivers via PCI-E GPU. Any help please?


----------



## Law-II (May 28, 2012)

hooj said:


> So i can boot into normal mode with no nvidia drivers and i can boot using the integrated Intel GPU on my mobo but just not with updated nvidia drivers via PCI-E GPU. Any help please?



Hi

follow this guide by erocker - http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52502 
; if after doing this you are still unable to boot into windows with the Nvidia Forceware drivers then you may need to RMA if still in warranty.

as a last resort you could try forcing the drivers in VGA mode by raising the resolution, but this would only work until the next boot, when you would have to repeat the process 

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 29, 2012)

I used to love XP, then realized what people were saying was true, that it hangs and corrupts much worse than W7. Yeah it has a repair option, but it's a temp fix at best, because it never succeeds at rewriting things very well.

That said, I HAVE been able to more than once get much better results than you're indicating via an XP repair. So if the problems are not in fact driver related vs OS corruption, I have to wonder what condition the BIOS is in.

Often times on XP I've had success fixing problems with a CMOS reset, and I've seen others I suggested it to see the same results. Depends what the problem is. If you're not sure how to reset the CMOS, look in the MB manual if you have it, Google for it, or let us know the MB model. It's more likely to work on older vs newer MBs, but it's worth a shot.

When reinstalling drivers though, make SURE you use clean install methods. Either manually remove the old ones, or in the case of Nvidia's superior installer, you can opt to perform a clean install simultaneously, and it will do it for you. If I'm REALLY worried about clean driver installs, I use Driver Cleaner, Driver Sweeper, or even Revo Uninstaller, all of which find all the tid bits left behind.

As far as W7 goes, it may very well get corrupted too, eventually, but I find it's been FAR more resistant to it than XP ever was. I've used it for over a yr and a half now with no format. Furthermore it's Debugging and Last Known Good Config options can actually work, whereas XP's never did.

I also like that W7 has better compatibility modes, despite many claiming the reverse, and that it carefully loads settings and lets you know progress on the welcome screen when rebooting after a big series of updates. I don't get constant send error report messages anymore like I did with XP either.


----------



## hooj (May 29, 2012)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> follow this guide by erocker - http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52502
> ; if after doing this you are still unable to boot into windows with the Nvidia Forceware drivers then you may need to RMA if still in warranty.
> ...



I got rid of XP, formatted and installed Windows 7 and installed the newest nvidia drivers. Now when i boot with my monitor connected to my PCI-E GPU it goes into power saving mode. However everything works when i boot up with my monitor connected to my Integrated GPU.

So if and when i sort out the power saving mode problem my computer still hangs on the windows logo whilst connected to the PCI-E GPU, does that mean my GPU needs replacing?


----------



## Dent1 (May 29, 2012)

hooj said:


> Hello, i am having trouble yet again. This time i removed my nvidia drivers and it boots past the windows logo everytime so i guess it's a driver problem. Everytime i reinstall new drivers i can't get past the windows logo, any help? I've also tried driver sweeper to no avail.



So my suspicions were correct.

Like most other forums, most people here seem to refuse that Nvidia drivers cause issues. 

Behind all the "ATI DRIVERS SUCK" threads are people whom are in denial about Nvidia's equally dodgy drivers.



hooj said:


> I got rid of XP, formatted and installed Windows 7 and installed the newest nvidia drivers. Now when i boot with my monitor connected to my PCI-E GPU it goes into power saving mode. However everything works when i boot up with my monitor connected to my Integrated GPU.
> 
> So if and when i sort out the power saving mode problem my computer still hangs on the windows logo whilst connected to the PCI-E GPU, does that mean my GPU needs replacing?



Congratulations moving to Windows 7 

The issue seems to be driver or a physical video card related issue. The 9600GT is well over 4 year sold so it could be naturally degrading. If you game it's time to replace it soon regardless.

ps. also make sure you are installing the latest drivers. v301.42. Tue May 22, 2012. 

http://www.geforce.com/drivers


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 29, 2012)

hooj said:


> I got rid of XP, formatted and installed Windows 7 and installed the newest nvidia drivers. Now when i boot with my monitor connected to my PCI-E GPU it goes into power saving mode. However everything works when i boot up with my monitor connected to my Integrated GPU.
> 
> So if and when i sort out the power saving mode problem my computer still hangs on the windows logo whilst connected to the PCI-E GPU, does that mean my GPU needs replacing?



Roll back to older drivers man.


----------



## Law-II (May 29, 2012)

hooj said:


> I got rid of XP, formatted and installed Windows 7 and installed the newest nvidia drivers. Now when i boot with my monitor connected to my PCI-E GPU it goes into power saving mode. However everything works when i boot up with my monitor connected to my Integrated GPU.
> 
> So if and when i sort out the power saving mode problem my computer still hangs on the windows logo whilst connected to the PCI-E GPU, does that mean my GPU needs replacing?



Hi

If you have access to another PC install the Inno3D 9600GT 512MB in it; if you have same issue not able to get into windows, RMA the card if in warranty.

+1 TheMailMan78; this is worth a shot 

atb

Law-II


----------



## hooj (May 29, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Roll back to older drivers man.



Tried that whist i was on XP and it failed, you think it might work in Windows 7?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 29, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> So my suspicions were correct.
> 
> Like most other forums, most people here seem to refuse that Nvidia drivers cause issues.
> 
> Behind all the "ATI DRIVERS SUCK" threads are people whom are in denial about Nvidia's equally dodgy drivers.


I don't think anyone, including the OP, have proven the specific cause of the problem. He's on a pretty old model of card, and it might be he just hasn't tried the best driver version for it yet, or has BIOS corruption, or even a problem with his Pci-Ex bus or slot the GPU is in.

Finding which driver to use for older GPUs (with literally no help from Nvidia because they have no such database) is about the only real caveat of using their product, but it's not hard to find the best driver via Googling since SO many people use their product and have already done such trial and error testing.

Both ATI and Nvidia have driver issues at times, but after owning both for several years each, I have found Nvidia to be far more consistent at their new driver versions working right, they're quicker at fixing problems when they don't, their SLI consistently works better than Xfire, their installer is FAR better and does clean installs, their software in general is more stable, quicker to load, and less bloated, and they also have better long term driver support on older GPUs. With my X1950Pro it was relegated to Legacy support only, about a year before I stopped using it.

What really woke me up though was a call I made to ATI HQ in Can back when ALL MoH titles suddenly stopped working when Cat 5.7 was released. It had already been an ongoing issue for weeks, and there was an effective workaround a Rage3D forum member mentioned that people had to use to get by.

When I mentioned it to the ATI tech, he was not only oblivious to the problem, despite it being a pretty big game at the time, he was very snobbishly implying those complaining probably just didn't know how to install the game or the drivers properly, even though I had just told him I used the workaround mentioned on the forum with success.

The ATI driver just wasn't able to open the OpenGL API properly, so you had to extract the OpenGL driver in the game files, and place it in the game directory. On the rare occasion this happens with Nvidia in that game, it means you don't have the latest driver, Google for it. The ATI driver couldn't even do it with the latest version, and the "tech" was not only clueless when I explained that to him, he was persistently arrogant.

A few months later, a few MONTHS mind you, I saw in the ATI driver release notes for their next driver that they had finally recognized a problem with all MoH titles, and were working on a solution. Oh yeah, real good "support" ATI. When random forum searches produce better support than the GPU designers themselves, you know it's pitiful service, esp if you have to put up with attitudes along the way. Sticking with Nvidia, and no regrets.

When I was on my ATI cards I always looked for Omega drivers. They're basically streamlined ATI drivers with bug fixes. Angel "Omegaman" Trinidad was right when he constantly related to how bad ATI's installer is, and what a PITA it was to dig into their drivers each release and find out how many problems they had with them.

There was a short period that he was making Nvidia driver tweaks too, but that was mostly right after they started using SLI, and those problems are pretty much in the past. ATI had big problems right after implementing Xfire too, in fact they still have issues with Xfire.


----------

